# Archery Only Public Hunting Area?



## DoubleRR (Apr 1, 2017)

I am looking for some ideas to find a archery hunting only area ... a public area that might have a few turkey's that a old bow hunter could chase on a weekday?...  I live in Peachtree City (south of Atlanta about 30 minutes)  and I  don't mind some travel time to chase some longbeards...I am recently retired and have plenty of free time during the week days and would like to do some bow hunting for turkey's....I have killed allot of deer with my bows in 48 years of bowhunting and quite a few turkey's with my old Browning BPS....I feel like it is a good time now to bow hunt turkey's  ... and it would be ALLOT of fun bow hunting some Ga. Turkey Toms.....ANY help, ideas and experiences on some public archery hunting only areas would be Great!....Thanks!
Rocky Reimer
gerald.reimer@att.net


----------



## Permitchaser (Apr 1, 2017)

Man I'd like to know to but I've not heard of them
I am a bow hunter


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 1, 2017)

*Hi*

if you come across or hear of a place keep me posted and I will do the same....Thanks!
Rocky


----------



## bear claw (Apr 1, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## mmcneil (Apr 1, 2017)

Rocky Mountain pfa, archery only deer, turkey and small game. 
Rome


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the help.....I will look into the Rocky Mountain PFA...hoping to find something south of me.....


----------



## BBond (Apr 3, 2017)

Here are some more bow hunting only Public areas for turkeys:

Balls Ferry (only exception is the first 9 days are gun hunting for youth)
Bartram Forest
Chattahoochee Fall Line - Blackjack Crossing Area  (the other parts of Chattahoochee Fall Line have different regulations)
Echeconee Creek
Ocmulgee - Gum Swamp Creek Tract (the other part of Ocmulgee have different regulations)
Rum Creek - Berry Creek Area (the other part of Rum Creek have different regulations)


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 3, 2017)

You can be at Dixie Creek in 30 minutes.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 3, 2017)

You can hunt turkey on any of the WMA with your bow during regular hunts, or if you've been picked to hunt by quota, just take your bow that's what I do, but I'm not very good at it but enjoy it. Not as bad as hunting during gun hunts for deer, you may not even see another Hunter.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 3, 2017)

SPIRIT CREEK FOREST WMA

TURKEY
Archery Only Area
Mar. 25-May 15. s


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 3, 2017)

I want to Thank y'all for your positive input and suggestions...I never thought of Dixie creek...Thanks for that too!... was also wondering if anybody has ever chased turkey's at the Archery Only area at Sprewell Bluff?...


----------



## jbogg (Apr 3, 2017)

If you don't mind some strenuous walking try Chattahoochee National Forest.  I have heard gobbles each of the two times I have gone this year.  If you are willing to hike in deep enough I promise you there are birds that have likely not heard another hunter.


----------



## killer007 (Apr 5, 2017)

DoubleRR said:


> I want to Thank y'all for your positive input and suggestions...I never thought of Dixie creek...Thanks for that too!... was also wondering if anybody has ever chased turkey's at the Archery Only area at Sprewell Bluff?...



Sprewell bluff is open to shotguns, its archery only during deer season. The tornados about a month ago ripped thru it pretty good not to mention they are now logging it. I live about 2 miles from it and have listened several times on ideal mornings and only heard one bird way off on private land. I have had great luck in the past but would consider it a waste of time this year. It seems the are logging all the wma around middle ga. Breaks my heart to see loss of habitat


----------



## Old Bart (Apr 7, 2017)

killer007 said:


> The tornados about a month ago ripped thru it pretty good not to mention *they are now logging it.* I live about 2 miles from it and have listened several times on ideal mornings and only heard one bird way off on private land.  It seems the are logging all the wma around middle ga. Breaks my heart to see loss of habitat



Not to mention the controlled burn they had on the opposite end drove all of the turkeys off the WMA. Glad to see our Biologists managing the land but the timing was awful. The burn was done a day or two before the season opener. 

I agree on the logging aspect too...


----------



## Old Bart (Apr 7, 2017)

DoubleRR said:


> I want to Thank y'all for your positive input and suggestions...I never thought of Dixie creek...Thanks for that too!... was also wondering if anybody has ever chased turkey's at the Archery Only area at Sprewell Bluff?...



Nobody is going to put you on a "hot" spot on a public forum. A lot of gas and boot leather goes into finding just those spots...

I will however save you the trip to Sprewell Bluff's archery tract. Between the logging & controlled burn there are no birds on that WMA. I can promise you that. 

Good luck on finding some decent public land around Atlanta. I suggest you comb through the DNR's Region maps and find what public tracts catch your attention then drive out there to check it out.


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 7, 2017)

I didn't expect or ask anybody for "Their Hot Spot".... and in over 50 years of hunting I have burned plenty of gas and boot leather chasing birds and game....Thanks for the "heads up" on Sprewell.


----------

